
Show HN: CoinJump, crowdsourced explanations for cryptocurrency price jumps - Mojah
http://coinjump.community/
======
Mojah
Hi all! It's a very early release, hacked together in a couple of evenings,
but it's open source and anyone with an interest in cryptocurrencies can join
in & hack on the code.

I think there's a place for discussion price jumps _after_ they happen, for
analysis. Not trying to game the system, just learning about what causes price
increase/decreases in +10% increments.

